# HELP!: What race is Gandalf?



## Pippin/Frodo

Hello everyone, I need some help. I have this conflict with a few of my friends who are constantly arguing with me the matter of Gandalfs race, They think that he is an Elf because he has one of the Elven rings and I am confinced that is otherwise.
Please help me and specify why he was given the ring and what race he really is.
Thank you.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Gandalf is not an Elf. He is a Maia, an angelic being from the Undying Lands which have been removed from the Circles of the World. He, along with others of his kind (Valar and Maiar, the collective term is 'Ainur') sprang from the thought of Eru, who is God, the creator of the universe.

He received the ring from Círdan, who perceived the greatness and faithfulness of Gandalf's spirit and thought that Gandalf could make better use of it than he (and rightly so). Gandalf's ring is of course an Elven ring, one of the Three, but by no means does it mean that it could only be wielded by Elves.


----------



## Flammifer

Yep, nice answer, ithrynluin. I might add something, if I may:

Gandalf is a Maia, as ithy said, but on Middle-earth he takes the form of an old man, although he is a wizard with somewhat 'supernatural' powers. He is one of the Istari, which you probably learned from reading the Appendices. The Maiar (that's the plural of Maia) can take many physical forms, but Gandalf's form in LotR is not his true form. Indeed 'Gandalf' is not his real name.

You might recall in TTT Faramir quotes Gandalf about how many names Gandy has, (Mithrandir, the Grey Pilgrim etc). Another one of these names is Olorin. That is Gandalf's real name, his Maia name. Olorin was the wisest Maia.

Also, if you wish to learn more about Gandalf bearing the Elven-ring take a look at this thread: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13476&highlight=elf+ring


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Hey thanks so much guys, and If I might ask where exactly did you get this info so I may prove my point?


----------



## Inderjit S

The_Published Silmarillion_.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Much abliged thank you very much.

I am seeing these freinds today so I will state my case this evening.


----------



## Flammifer

Hehe. Good luck!

Edit: Come to think of it, you've probably already done it!


----------



## althalus

*Glandalf*

I am just trying to answer a question on a competition based on the movie, LOTR the Two Towers.

The question is 

How Many generations has Gandalf walked Middle Earth?

I can not seem to find the answer in anything, inluding the scripts  

Please help... 

Thanks


----------



## Ithrynluin

The Wizards came to Middle Earth around Third Age 1000. At the time of the War of the Ring (and therefore, the film), Gandalf would have walked Middle-Earth for about 2900-3000 years. Of course, in reality he's much older than that.


----------



## Eledhwen

I would point any newbie wanting to know more about Gandalf and his kind to the Appendix of 'Return of the King' - the section on the Istari (Gandalf's 'race') where much information is given in one useful essay.

Though your hunger for the subject, Pippin/Frodo, will eventually lead you to the books mentioned above and more. Let us know how your debate with your friends went.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Wow thanks guys, I won one of my friends over in this debate but the more stubborn one wasn't there but I think I'll see her tomorrow.


----------



## Red Istar

Gandalf is a Maia in the form of a man. In Arda he is indeed a man, although he is immortal, because he must sleep, must eat, and can be killed. So, Pippin/Frodo, you could argue that he is both Maia _and_ man. 

An example: Jesus was God, but he was also man. He was both.


----------



## Orodreth

> Hey thanks so much guys, and If I might ask where exactly did you get this info so I may prove my point?



There are magical things in this world, that morons who solely watch movies know nothing of. They are called books! Read them! And tell your friends to read them too. And then, hopefully, you shall emerge from this false world that the silver screen has exposed you too, and you shall be blessed with true knowledge.


----------



## Gandalf White

Perhaps, Orodreth, you could tell me how Pippin/Frodo and his/her? (sorry) friends came to know that Gandalf had one of the elven rings _without_ reading the books... Hmmm?

Just because you love the books doesn't mean you have to dislike the movies...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Because it says it in the poem at the beggining of each book. and it's in the movie and they both read enough of the books to know.
Thats about it but the stubborn one knows almost nothing about LOTR!


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes, I realized that you and your friends had read it in the books, I was attempting to help Orodreth come to the same conclusion. 

BTW, are you a male or female? (Just so I don't embarass myself saying "she" when you're a "he," something I've done all too often)


----------



## Lantarion

The section _Istari_ in *Unfinished Tales* is invaluable to anybody who is interested in their natures and/or history (great book as well).


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Quite understandable I mean my name is not very clear on that.
By the way I was not offended by your earlier e-mail.
I am female.
And thanks again for all of your help everyone.


----------



## BlackCaptain

I voted Elf.

on accident though...

Haha if a Mod could eventualy change that. . haha my bad.

Yeah Gandalf's Maiar... I'm sure it was stated somewhere in this thread exactly why.


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes, I would _hope_ it was by accident. At first I thought it was Pippin/Frodo's friend visiting the Forums. 


although GW wonders how you vote elf by mistake


----------



## Orodreth

My apologies. I was not aware that you had read the books. I was also rather edgy the other day and I have a strong dislike towards the movies because they are perverting the story. But in all honesty, I would much rather not get in an argument about the films.

Keep reading. Its good for you.


----------



## Gandalf White

Not to worry, I keep all my arguing about the movies in the movie sub-forums. (Or at least I try...usually do a good job)  

Oh, and _definitely_ keep reading!


----------

